# Epic S-Works 2010



## Sascha Koch (22. November 2009)

MAhlzeit,

hat einer von Euch schon das neue S-Works 2010?
Wie sind dieErfahrungen? Der Brain und der Dämpfersollen ja im Vergleich zu 2009 überarbeitet worden sein (FOX)und nun noch sensibler ansprechen.

Freue mich über Infos und vielleicht auch Aufbauprojekte 2010

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## mtbmarcus (22. November 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> MAhlzeit,
> 
> hat einer von Euch schon das neue S-Works 2010?
> Wie sind dieErfahrungen? Der Brain und der Dämpfersollen ja im Vergleich zu 2009 überarbeitet worden sein (FOX)und nun noch sensibler ansprechen.
> ...



Der Dämpfer ist auf jeden Fall ca. 50gr. schwerer! Ansonsten hat sich nichts geändert.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha Koch (22. November 2009)

*******


----------



## Dirkinho (23. November 2009)

Moin,

hab keinen Vergleich zum 09er aber der Hinterbau spricht schon Sahne an.

Cheers,

Dirk


----------



## Matthias3977 (23. November 2009)

Hi,

ich hab meinen Rahmen erst am Freitag bekommen. Sobald alles fertig umgebaut ist kann ich dir mal was schreiben.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Sascha Koch (23. November 2009)

Matthias3977 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab meinen Rahmen erst am Freitag bekommen. Sobald alles fertig umgebaut ist kann ich dir mal was schreiben.
> 
> ...



Hallo Matthias, sind schon ganz gespannt.


----------



## Sascha Koch (19. Dezember 2009)

Bestelle mir jetzt am Dienstag das neue Frame 2010 in Black Matt.

Was haltet Ihr davon, wenn ich da die DT Swiss race ranbaue? Will mit Gewalt unter 9kg kommen und da muß ich auch an die Forke ran 
Ich hatte damals schon die normale DT und fand die vom ansprechen her eigentlich sehr gut, auch wenn hier nicht jeder ein Fan der Gabel ist.

Weiterhin wird der Bock mit der neuen Sram XX bestückt. Bei der Kurbel greife ich auf die S-Works 42/28 zurück.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Dirkinho (20. Dezember 2009)

Den Marathon Carbon oder S-Works in rot schwarz? Von der Gabel liest man nix Gutes!R7 vielleicht?


----------



## ullertom (20. Dezember 2009)

Nimm die Magura Durin SL 100 wenn du auf Lockout verzichten kannst!!!


----------



## Sascha Koch (20. Dezember 2009)

Was wiegt die R7 denn in der leichtesten Variante?


----------



## earlofwine (20. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man der Bravo glauben darf, wiegt Sausers Epic 8,4kg mit der Speci-Gabel. Da wäre noch einiges an Spielraum zu den angestrebten 9-x.
Die Gabel passt imho sowohl optisch, als auch technisch sehr gut.
Einziges Manko: Specialized will die Gabel bei den Framesets nur in schwarz rausrücken. (Zumindest beim Hardtail, lt. Aussage von zwei Händlern. Leider, denn sonst hätte ich längst bestellt.)
Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaSebbel (20. Dezember 2009)

Dt Swiss und die R7 würde ich nicht nehmen. Favoriten wären bei mir ne Durin oder doch ne SID (evtl. World Cup/XX Varianten). Sind zwar nicht extrem superleicht, aber Funktion sprechen für sich. Welche Anbauteile (Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker,Sattel) willst du verbauen? 
Schmolke,Syntace,Extralite,Tune...???


----------



## Sascha Koch (20. Dezember 2009)

Sram xx
speci Kurbel 42/28
r1 Formula
Front ztr Race mit dt Aero und prince
rear Ztr. Race mit dt Aero und chris King
schmolke Lenker 
Ultimate stütze
speedneedle Marathon
crankbrothers 4 ti
syntace f99 105mm
tune Hörnchen
tune schnellspanner (die neuen)
dt Race limited (mal sehen)
Racing Ralph / Rocket Ron Kombi


----------



## KonaSebbel (20. Dezember 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Sram xx
> speci Kurbel 42/28
> r1 Formula
> Front ztr Race mit dt Aero und prince
> ...



Nette Auswahl! dann wünsch Dir viel Spass bei deinem neuen Projekt. Ich würd evtl. ne Avid XX oder ne Marta Sl Magnesium Bremse nehmen. Die R1 gefällt mir von der reinen Optik nicht so gut. Naja, Geschmacksache! 
Viel Spass trotzdem...


----------



## Dirkinho (20. Dezember 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Was wiegt die R7 denn in der leichtesten Variante?



habe gerade mal nachgeschaut, so um die 1500! Dann würde ich auch die Sid oder Durin bevorzugen. Dachte mal bei der R7 irgendwas von 1200 gelesen zu haben. War wohl ein Irrtum.

Viel Spaß bei Deinem Projekt, bin schon auf erste Bilder gespannt!


----------



## KonaSebbel (20. Dezember 2009)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> habe gerade mal nachgeschaut, so um die 1500! Dann würde ich auch die Sid oder Durin bevorzugen. Dachte mal bei der R7 irgendwas von 1200 gelesen zu haben. War wohl ein Irrtum.
> 
> Viel Spaß bei Deinem Projekt, bin schon auf erste Bilder gespannt!



Welche R7 hast du denn? 
es gibt ja mehrere Modelle. Die Manitou R7 Carbon MRD müsste sogar unter 1300gramm liegen.


----------



## ullertom (20. Dezember 2009)

meine Magura Durin SL 100 wiegt mit gekürztem Schaft und eingeschlagener Kralle 1335g - unter 1300g wird die R7 nicht haben, zudem gefällt die Optik nicht, wenn dann eine SID!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (20. Dezember 2009)

KonaSebbel schrieb:


> Welche R7 hast du denn?
> es gibt ja mehrere Modelle. Die Manitou R7 Carbon MRD müsste sogar unter 1300gramm liegen.



Ich habe ne SID, das mit der R7 hatte ich gelesen. Auf der HP steht aber nix von so einem Gewicht. Habe mich wohl doch nicht geirrt

http://www.rider-store.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1218


----------



## 007ike (22. Dezember 2009)

Meine R7 Absolute wiegt genau wie meine Durin SL 1380g! Die Durin bin ich noch nicht gefahren, die R7 einen Sommer. Finde sie nicht schlecht für das Gewicht. Funktion und Ansprechverhalten sind Top, lediglich ist sie nicht ganz so steif wie ne Fox/Reba, aber alles im grünen Bereich. Kann sie daher empfehlen!


----------



## Simeon.n (7. Januar 2010)

007ike schrieb:


> Meine R7 Absolute wiegt genau wie meine Durin SL 1380g! Die Durin bin ich noch nicht gefahren, die R7 einen Sommer. Finde sie nicht schlecht für das Gewicht. Funktion und Ansprechverhalten sind Top, lediglich ist sie nicht ganz so steif wie ne Fox/Reba, aber alles im grünen Bereich. Kann sie daher empfehlen!



Also bezüglich Steifigkeit und und Gewicht gibt es eigentlich nur eine Variante. Lefty Carbon SL. Wahrscheinlich die steifste und leichteste Gabel auf dem Markt. Ab 2010 gibt Cannondale sogar Garantie bei einem Einbau in anderen Rädern wie Cannondale.
Gleichzeitig ist es die Gabel mit dem sensibelsten Ansprechverhalten und der geringer Progressivität. Mein Epic 2010 wird diese Saison mit einer Lefty unterwegs sein und kommt damit locker unter 9 kg.

Ein weiterer Pluspunkt ist 88+ auch Eighty Aid genannt. Service- und Tuningstelle für die Dinger.

Gruss

Simeon


----------



## LostFocus (7. Januar 2010)

War da nicht ne Rückruf Aktion ?  weil die Brain halterung immer abreist...


----------



## Dirkinho (7. Januar 2010)

nicht immer, sind nur 8 Fälle bekannt. Ist aber mittlerweile behoebn und betraf auch nicht das S-Works sondern die anderen Epics mit Aluhinterbau!

Epic mit Lefty? Poste mal bitte Bilder wenn´s soweit ist!


----------



## Lateralus (7. Januar 2010)

@Sascha: bei leichten Gabeln gibts doch eigentlich nur 2 Alternative, wenn keine Lefty. Durin SL (1350 ungekürzt) oder Sid WC 2010 mit 1400 ungekürzt und ohne RL. Vorteil Durin: kein Carbonschaft. Vorteil Sid: Option auf (R)L. Ich würde die Durin nehmen. An so einem Bock (ich tue das auch an meinem HT) würde ich ne möglichst leichte, straffe Gabel verbauen. Dafür kommste dann auch gekürzt an 1300 g ran bei (so sagt man) überragender Steifigkeit und ohne Carbonbauteile (für mich ein weiteres Argument - hätte keine Lust, die Krone dauernd auf Beschädigungen zu untersuchen).


----------



## Simeon.n (7. Januar 2010)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Epic mit Lefty? Poste mal bitte Bilder wenn´s soweit ist!



ja Du hörst richtig. Epic S-Works 2010 mit spezial getunter Lefty Carbon SL.
Werde die Bilder posten sobald das Epic fertig umgebaut ist.


----------



## LostFocus (7. Januar 2010)

Simeon.n schrieb:


> ja Du hörst richtig. Epic S-Works 2010 mit spezial getunter Lefty Carbon SL.
> Werde die Bilder posten sobald das Epic fertig umgebaut ist.




Gefällt mir Gut, hat bestimmt Optik !


----------



## Dirkinho (7. Januar 2010)

Simeon.n schrieb:


> ja Du hörst richtig. Epic S-Works 2010 mit spezial getunter Lefty Carbon SL.
> Werde die Bilder posten sobald das Epic fertig umgebaut ist.



ist mir schon klar, habe das Thema für mich mal selbst angedacht, nachdem ich im Sommer das 1. Mal Lefty gefahren bin. Aber 1000 Euro für die Gabel ist n bissl heftig!

Bin aber überzeugt, dass das geil sein wird!


----------



## Farodin (7. Januar 2010)

Passen die neuen Tune DC Schnellspanner an das neue 2010 S-works? 
Die KCNC sind hinten zu kurz wegen der dicken Ausfallenden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2010)

1000euro? die ist dann aber net neu + 100euro adapter + 80euro 88+ + neue vorderraeder.
+ die gier alle bikes umzubauen  (glaub mir ich weis wovon ich sprich )
aber dafuer eine hammer gabel


----------



## Dirkinho (8. Januar 2010)

stimmt 1400,-  

http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/Cann...liste 2010 Radsport Kimmerle Gärtringen .pdf

, aber das dürfte nicht die Realität sein. Ne gute Sid oder Fox für die Hälfte tuts bei mir auch, wenn auch schwerer. Auf die Optik bin ich schwer gespannt. Halt uns doch bitte auf dem Laufenden! Danke.


----------



## powderJO (19. Februar 2010)

Farodin schrieb:


> Passen die neuen Tune DC Schnellspanner an das neue 2010 S-works?
> Die KCNC sind hinten zu kurz wegen der dicken Ausfallenden...



weiß das jemand?


----------



## Farodin (19. Februar 2010)

Ja ich habe sie mir mittlerweile selber gekauft und getestet. Sie passen.
Die KCNC sind viel zu kurz, die POP kann man schließen sie greifen aber nicht an allen Windungen (war mir zu unsicher..)


----------



## powderJO (19. Februar 2010)

kommen die immer noch ohne feder und sind so eher langsam beim öffnen/schließen? dann suche ich nämlich lieber nach den alten...


----------



## Farodin (19. Februar 2010)

Ich habe keine Federn dabei gehabt, aber ich finde die ohnehin überflüssig...ist wohl Geschmackssache.


----------



## Simeon.n (7. Mai 2010)

Simeon.n schrieb:


> ja Du hörst richtig. Epic S-Works 2010 mit spezial getunter Lefty Carbon SL.
> Werde die Bilder posten sobald das Epic fertig umgebaut ist.



Also hier folgen die Bilder.


----------



## Sascha Koch (7. Mai 2010)

Das sind doch die Bilder vom Rocky Mountains Bike Marathon in Riva?
Ich glaube, Du hast nich letzte Woche überholt


----------



## Simeon.n (7. Mai 2010)

Ja die Bilder sind vom Rocky Mountain Bike Marathon. In welchem Startblock bist Du gestartet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha Koch (7. Mai 2010)

A, wollte die 87km fahren und bin dann falsch auf die kleine Runde abgebogen.
Ich überlege auch gerade, ob Epic mit Lefty.
Fährt sich gut?


----------



## Simeon.n (7. Mai 2010)

Kannst mir glauben, die Kombination ist einfach voll der Hammer. Die Gabel und das Epic sind ein Traum.


----------



## ccpirat (8. Mai 2010)

@ Simeon.n  Welche Größe hat den dein Rahmen. Ich had den selben in L und da passt angeblich keine Lefty rein.

mfg georg


----------



## mtbmarcus (9. Mai 2010)

Das wärs, so ne richtige leichte Lefty. Wäre natürlich ne ganz schöne Investition. Allerdings hätte ich dann die 7 vorne dran stehen
Der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Simeon.n (10. Mai 2010)

ccpirat schrieb:


> @ Simeon.n  Welche Größe hat den dein Rahmen. Ich had den selben in L und da passt angeblich keine Lefty rein.
> 
> mfg georg



Gerorg

Ja das kann gut sein, dass an deinen Rahmen keine Lefty passt. Denn auch bei meinem M Rahmen war die Einbauhöhe der Gabel zu klein. Ma kann aber eine Headtube Xl an der Gabel montieren und somit passt Sie ohne Probleme.
Gruss

Simeon


----------



## mtbmarcus (10. Mai 2010)

Kannst Du bitte ein Bild von deinem Bild machen auf dem man dein Bike komplett von der Seite sieht?

Gruß & Danke
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.Schmid (10. Mai 2010)

@Simeon.n
Bikerace Thal??


----------



## Sascha Koch (29. Juni 2010)

Simeon.n schrieb:


> Gerorg
> 
> Ja das kann gut sein, dass an deinen Rahmen keine Lefty passt. Denn auch bei meinem M Rahmen war die Einbauhöhe der Gabel zu klein. Ma kann aber eine Headtube Xl an der Gabel montieren und somit passt Sie ohne Probleme.
> Gruss
> ...



Kannste mal ein Bild von Deinem Bike posten, wo man mehr Details sieht?
Von der Seite u.s.w.?
Was hast denn für Teile verbaut?


----------



## Farodin (8. Juli 2010)

Wer noch Tuning-Material für sein Epic sucht kann sich gerne an mich wenden.
Ich verkaufe mein Epic S-Works 2010 in Teilen!
Eine 110g leichte MCFK Sattelstütze, Masterpiece, XO, Tune LRS, DT 1250 LRS...






Im Bikemarkt gibt es mehr Infos.


----------

